# الانتماء لمن؟؟



## ساره (8 مارس 2007)

صباح الخير، عندي استفسار بسيط ارجو الرد ، انا محبة للسياسة واحس انها تدخل وتتحكم في حياتنا كلها ، وانا اعتبر نفسي عربية قبل كل شئ ابحث عن الحقيقة ولكن سؤالي هو ان الشخص المسيحي العربي لمن يكون انتماؤه واخلاصه؟ يعني هل اذا كان انتماؤه للمسيحية اولا فيكون بالتالي لروما اذا كان كاثوليكيا ام يكون انتماؤه للبنان مثلا في حالة كان لبنانيا ؟؟؟ واشكركم على هذا الموقع المفيد و الغني بالمعلومات


----------



## Twin (8 مارس 2007)

*سلام ونعمة*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااااي أخت سارة*

*أولاً *
*صباح النور*​*ثانياً*
*مرحباً بكي معنا في منتدانا*​*ثالثاً*


ساره قال:


> صباح الخير، عندي استفسار بسيط ارجو الرد ، انا محبة للسياسة واحس انها تدخل وتتحكم في حياتنا كلها ، وانا اعتبر نفسي عربية قبل كل شئ ابحث عن الحقيقة ولكن سؤالي هو ان الشخص المسيحي العربي لمن يكون انتماؤه واخلاصه؟ يعني هل اذا كان انتماؤه للمسيحية اولا فيكون بالتالي لروما اذا كان كاثوليكيا ام يكون انتماؤه للبنان مثلا في حالة كان لبنانيا ؟؟؟ واشكركم على هذا الموقع المفيد و الغني بالمعلومات


 
*الأنتماء يا أخت سارة ليس له علاقة بالدين وهذا رأي*

*ولكن أنا مثلاً مصري*
*وأنتمي لمصريتي جداً وأحارب عن وطني ضد أي أفكار تشوهه وأموت من أجله*
*وفي نفس الوقت أنا مسيحي وأؤمن بإلهي وأنتمي لقبطيتي وأتبع راعي كنيستي البابا شنودة*

*ولكن مع هذا لا يتعارض هذا مع أنتمائي لوطني*
*ولا يتعارض أنتمئي لوطني لديانتي ومسيحيتي*

*ولي قول لكي*
*مصر هذه ليست وطن نعيش فيه بل وطناً يعيش فينا ..."البابا شنودة"*

*فالأنتماء للوطن هو أنتماء واجب*
*ولكن الأنتماء للدين "وإن كنت لا أحبذ لفظ أنتماء" فهو أنتماء لله *
*وهذا لا يتعارض مع ذاك ولا العكس*

*وهذا مجرد رأي*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## ساره (8 مارس 2007)

كلام جميل ، طيب سؤال اخر يحيرني لقد اشتريت مؤخرا الكتاب المقدس بالعدين القديم و الجديد و لكني صراحة استغربت من القصص عن انبياء العهد القديم و اتصافهم و بخاصة النبي يعقوب بالجشع و الكذب و بالذات عندما اراد ان يباركه اباه اسحاق فهل هذا ما كان فعلا من نبي من الانبياء الذين اختارهم الرب ليبلغوا عنه، واود ان اشير ايضا الى قصة النبي لوط مع ابنتيه


----------



## ساره (8 مارس 2007)

ايضا ما موقف المسيحي العربي من ما يفعله اليهود بالارض العربية فلسطين و ما يفعله المحافظون الجدد ( اظنهم يطلق عليهم انجيليون) بالعرب في كل مكان؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ساره (8 مارس 2007)

معلش انا اسئلتي غريبة شوية بس انا اعتبر نفسي لادينية وصراحة بالرغم من ذلك مقتنعة ان هناك الها خلق كل شئ ، ابي وامي مسلمان ولكنهما غير متدينان ابدا بل بالعكس ابي شجعني على الالحاد ولكني غير مقتنعة به واحساسي يكذبه وبدأت حديثا في البحث عن الحقيقة ومما ابتدأت القراءة فيه الكتاب المقدس وكني اصدم يوما بعد يوم من السياسة و الاسباب الدينية التي تحركها فاقف مع نفسي و ابدأ في البحث عن دين ليست له ابعاد سياسية ظالمة و مازل ابحث


----------



## Twin (8 مارس 2007)

*تكملة*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااااي أخت سارة

*


ساره قال:


> كلام جميل ، طيب سؤال اخر يحيرني لقد اشتريت مؤخرا الكتاب المقدس بالعدين القديم و الجديد و لكني صراحة استغربت من القصص عن انبياء العهد القديم و اتصافهم و بخاصة النبي يعقوب بالجشع و الكذب و بالذات عندما اراد ان يباركه اباه اسحاق فهل هذا ما كان فعلا من نبي من الانبياء الذين اختارهم الرب ليبلغوا عنه، واود ان اشير ايضا الى قصة النبي لوط مع ابنتيه



*أختي
**كل ما كتب عن الأنبياء لايقلل من شأن الديانة أو من شأن الله مرسلهم*
*فالوحي علي يد كاتب سفر التكوين الذي ذكرت به هاتين القصتين "موسي"*
*يؤكد أن الضعف البشري موجود ومع ذالك الله يعمل*
*وهذه أدله علي صدق الوحي فإن كان كاتب الكتاب بشري لكان جمل الأنبياء كما يفعل المصريون القدماء أذ لايدونون هزائمهم *
*فالكتاب يثبت أن الأنبياء غير معصومين من الخطأ*
*وكل هذا ليثبت أن الله رحيم ويعلم بضعفنا البشري ومعذالك ينقينا ويعمل*
*لأن لايوجد إنسان علي وجه الأرض لا يخطأ*​*
*


ساره قال:


> ايضا ما موقف المسيحي العربي من ما يفعله اليهود بالارض العربية فلسطين و ما يفعله المحافظون الجدد ( اظنهم يطلق عليهم انجيليون) بالعرب في كل مكان؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



*موقف المسيحي العربي من الأحتلال الأسرائيلي طبعاً معروف*
*أذ يرفضه وبشدة*​*
**وأنا كمسيحي مصري *
*أرفض هذا الأحتلال وبشدة*
*وأعلنها فلسطين عربية **"وهذا بغض النظر عن رفضي للفظ العروبة "*

*وبالنسبة للمحافظين الجدد لا أعلم عنهم شيئاً وأعتقد وحتي لو لقبوا بالأنجليين فهذا بعيد تماماً عن تعاليم المسيحية والإنجيل *

*فالمسيحية تعني السلام والمحبة*​*
*


ساره قال:


> علش انا اسئلتي غريبة شوية بس انا اعتبر نفسي لادينية وصراحة بالرغم من ذلك مقتنعة ان هناك الها خلق كل شئ ، ابي وامي مسلمان ولكنهما غير متدينان ابدا بل بالعكس ابي شجعني على الالحاد ولكني غير مقتنعة به واحساسي يكذبه وبدأت حديثا في البحث عن الحقيقة ومما ابتدأت القراءة فيه الكتاب المقدس وكني اصدم يوما بعد يوم من السياسة و الاسباب الدينية التي تحركها فاقف مع نفسي و ابدأ في البحث عن دين ليست له ابعاد سياسية ظالمة و مازل ابحث


*
**مادمتي تبحثي وبصدق فثقي أنكي ستصلي لما تتمنيه*

*وبدون تحيز أنني أري في المسيحية أنها دين معاش ليس له أغراض سياسية أو طموحات مادية*
*فكل طموحاته وتعاليمه روحية سماوية*​*
**وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## قلب مفتوح (8 مارس 2007)

أذا أنتهيتي من قرائة الاناجيل  1_لمرقس_2 ويوحنا _3ومتى_4 لوقا والعهد القديم 

أقري القرأن بتمعن وخشوع وقارني بين الاناجيل الاربعه وبين القرأن  

 وبدون تحيز للأسلام أرى انه دين واقعي  للعيش فيه  ومن تعاليمه نجد حلول لمشاكلنا
 يكفي انه كل يوم ينادي باعلى صوته(( الله اكبر الله اكبر الله اكبر حيا على الصلاه حيا على الفلاح الله اكبر الله  اكبر لا الله الا الله ))
والله يهدي ويبارك لك


----------



## ابن الشرق (8 مارس 2007)

*انا شدني الموضوع من البداية 


لا يمكن ربط كل شيئ و توجه بالدين 

و اذا كان باعتقادك ان المسيحي ولاءه السياسي الى دولة اخرى ..... الخ  هذا بعيد عن المنطق بعد الثرى عن الثريا

معناه ان السني يجب ان يكون منتمي للسعودية و الشيعي منتمي لأيران ........ هذا ليس منطقي ابدا

المسيحي العربي و في كل مكان ينتمي الى المسيح اولا و اما السياسة لاهلها 


اما الوطنية و حب الوطن و الارض التي نسكنها و نعيش فيها لا يعني انتمائنا لاتجاه سياسي معين او طمعا للحصول على مقاعد في البرلمان.

فالشعور بالوطنية ليس له علاقة بالسياسة بتاتا.

و الكتاب المقدس يحثنا على حب الوطن الذي ننتمي اليه

*


----------



## قلب مفتوح (9 مارس 2007)

صح كلام أبن الشرق عين العقل <<<< يسلم فمك

بس عندي سؤال  :

لو بلدك مثلا مصر  صار بينها وبين الكنسيه القبطيه مشكله يمكن توصل لحرب توقف مع من هل مع بلدك الذي اغلبها مسلمين أو كنيستك الذي تنتمي اليها ؟؟؟؟  

عن جد سؤال يحير انا أحترت فيه ....


----------



## Basilius (9 مارس 2007)

*الكنيسة لا تحارب *


----------



## ابن الشرق (9 مارس 2007)

*الكنيسة ليست جهة سياسية بل هي جهة روحية مسيحية خالصة لا سياسية. 

فالكنيسة مثلا لن تتدخل في السياسة مطلقا. 

و الكنيسة لا تعني فقط رجال الدين ..... الكنيسة تعني الجمع المؤمن اي رجال الدين و الشعب ككل.

ماذا تقصدين بالخلاف بين الكنيسة و البلد ؟؟ 

نحن مع الكنيسة في الامور الروحية فاذا حصل اضطهاد للكنيسة كما حدث دوما في التاريخ الكنسي 

فالكنيسة دوما نادت بالسلام و عدم رد السوء بسوء.


وضحي اكثر

ملاحظة الكنيسة  لا تتدخل السياسة فهي ايضا لن تفرض انتخاب جهة معينة دون اخرى و لن تستعمل  كمنابر سياسية! *


----------



## قلب مفتوح (9 مارس 2007)

أنسى موضوع الحكومه والكنسيه ..ز

مثلا صارت حرب بين بلدك وبين الفاتيكان مثلا لمن ولائك وانت مثلا جندي مجند وذهبت للحرب هل تحارب الفاتيكان ام ماذا طبعا هذا كله مثلا   ومثلا .....


----------



## ابن الشرق (9 مارس 2007)

انا لست كاثوليكي ........ 

و الفاتيكان اصلا لا يملك لا جيش و سلاح حتى يحارب الآخرين 

لكن اذا حدثت حرب مع دولة غربية مثلا اكيد سأدافع عن بلدي اذا تم تجنيدي.

الولاء للوطن


----------



## Basilius (9 مارس 2007)

هل نحن هنا لنتكلم في انتماءات سياسية ام معتقدات دينية ؟


----------



## مقار وليم (9 مارس 2007)

*الرب قريب لمن يدعوة حتي وان كان في بلد مختلف والأنتماء للوطن مهم ولكن التمسك بربنا  اولا وبعدين الوطن لأن ربنا هو اللي هايدبر حل الأنتماء ليكي وربنا يباركك
*


----------



## مقار وليم (9 مارس 2007)

اشكركم علي هذا المنتدي الجميل لأنة بصراحة هو متميز وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## قلب مفتوح (9 مارس 2007)

منا عارف بس خلاص فهمتك الولاء للوطن


----------



## ابن الشرق (9 مارس 2007)

انا اود ان اسئلك سؤال 

هل تعتقد انه من الصواب ان تجد اعلان انتخابي بالقرب من مسجد او كنيسة ؟


----------



## قلب مفتوح (9 مارس 2007)

اكيد لا    مش من الصواب


----------



## ساره (11 مارس 2007)

انا بالنسبة الي لا يمكنني ان افصل الدين عن الدولة هذا بافتراض انني اعتنقت اي دين لان الدين يجب ان اطبقه على كل نواحي حياتي فانا الجأ لربي سواء في صلاتي و تعبداتي او في حياتي الاجتماعية و حتى حياتي الشخصية و بالنسبة لي انا ان فصلت معتقدي الديني عن حياتي فانني كانما اتهته بالعقم، فاين عقيدتي في تعاملي مع ابنائي او في حتى انتخابي لنائب معين... كما اني لا استطيع فصل نفسي عن سياسة عالم باكمله انا احيا كجزء منه، فهما ( الدين و السياسة جزءان لا يتجزءان) هذا يؤثر على هذا و يتأثر به


----------



## ساره (11 مارس 2007)

ايضا الكنيسة او المسجد او حتى الكنيس و المعبد هذا جزء من مجتمع و جزء هام يمثل شريحة لا بأس بها من المجتمع فاين مشاركته بحياة الناس، هل يكفي فقط لاداء الصلوات فيه ام انه لاغراض اخرى مرتبطة بحياة الناس ارتباطا وثيقا، اعني هل يجب ان نقصر نشاط جهة مهمة كهذه الجهة الفاعلة و المؤثرة على ترتيل صلوات قليلة خلال اليوم او حتى خلال الاسبوع مثلا صلاة يوم الاحد او صلاة الجمعة عند المسلمي؟؟؟؟ ألسنا بهذا التفكير نقطع جزءا مهما او رسالة خالدة يمكن لدور العبادة ان تؤديها؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ وهي الاماكن الروحية التي تجمع الناس على كل خير؟؟؟؟ اليس هدف جميع الاديان ان تجمع الناس على الخير وو الصلاح لهم في دنياهم و آ خرتهم؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ساره (11 مارس 2007)

بالمناسبة اشكر قلب مفتوح على نصيحته ولقد بدأت فعلا في فراءة الكتاب المقدس قراءة متمعنة ولكن هنالك اشياء استغربت منها في سفر التكوين فانتقلت في القراءة الى العهد الجديد، وعندي سؤال: ما موقف المسيحيون من العهد القديم و الديانه اليهودية؟ هل العهد القديم بالنسبة لهم من الرب ام انهم يعتقدون انه جرى عليه بعض التحريفات من الحاخامات على مر القرون؟؟؟؟؟ لقد جاوبني الاخ امير بالنسبة لقصص الانبياء و لكن كيف لي ان اعتقد و اصدق ان الرب ينزل و يقاتل النبي يعقوب بل و هذا الاخير يتغلب على الرب في مصارعة!!! لا ادري هل علي الاقتناع بهذا كي اؤمن بالمسيحية؟


----------



## ابن الشرق (11 مارس 2007)

*يا اخت سارة ...... 

مبدا فصل الدين عن الدولة هو عمليا صحيح جدا

الدين يجب ان يطبق في كل نواحي الحياة ....... و لكن 

من يثبت ان الاحزاب الدينية تمثل الدين الصحيح ؟؟؟؟

 و من يثبت انها لن تسيئ الى المبادئ التي صعدت الى قبة البرلمان من خلالها ؟؟

الدين لا يجب ان يكون اداة للصعود الى البرلمان..... و اذا سقطت هذه الاحزاب ؟؟ أ لن تلوم الناس الدين  لفشلهم في الصعود ؟ 

السياسيون الذين يدعون الالتزام بالدين لا يعني انهم المتدينون فقط و انهم سيعطون الحلول 


هل من الصحيح ان تستخدم المنابر في المساجد و الكنائس للدعاية الانتخابية ؟؟

الناس تأتي لتصلي لا لتسمع الادعاءات المؤجلة التي قد لن تحدث ابدا ! 

الدين منزه عن الاكاذيب المنمقة ! *


----------



## ابن الشرق (11 مارس 2007)

*بالنسبة للعهد القديم ....... فنحن نعترف بقدرة الله الازلي السرمدي على حفظ الوحي على مر العصور

عن موضوع يعقوب ابحثي و ستجدين الرد عليها في الشبهات او اكتبيها بموضوع منفصل*


----------



## فراشة المنتدى (11 مارس 2007)

*



			معلش انا اسئلتي غريبة شوية بس انا اعتبر نفسي لادينية وصراحة بالرغم من ذلك مقتنعة ان هناك الها خلق كل شئ ، ابي وامي مسلمان ولكنهما غير متدينان ابدا بل بالعكس ابي شجعني على الالحاد ولكني غير مقتنعة به واحساسي يكذبه وبدأت حديثا في البحث عن الحقيقة ومما ابتدأت القراءة فيه الكتاب المقدس وكني اصدم يوما بعد يوم من السياسة و الاسباب الدينية التي تحركها فاقف مع نفسي و ابدأ في البحث عن دين ليست له ابعاد سياسية ظالمة و مازل ابحث
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


السلامــ عليكم و رحمة اللهــ تعالى و بركـــــــاته .,.,

تحيــــــــــَـــة طااهرة لفتــــــــــــاة تبحثـــــ عن دينــٍ يأويها.,. وفكرٍ يحميهــــــــا.,. بعيدا عن تأنيبــــ الضميــــــر 

و بعيدا عن الإلحاد وهو فكر اللافكر و دين اللدينــ,.,

لنـــ,,. يكونــ كلاميــ معكِ أخيـــــــه .,. دعوة لما أعتنقـــــــــــه من ديـــــــــن,., أو أؤمنـــ بهــ من فكــــــر 

وإنمـــــــا هو و اللهــ الذي لا الهــ الا هو ,.,., دعوة لإيقاظ العقــــــــــل,.., و التفكــــــــر و التدبــــــــــر.,.,

و هو ما يتميز به الجنس البشري عن ساائر المخلوقاتـــ,., ....

إني و اللهــ لأعجبـــ,., وعجبيــ شديد من أبـــ مسلم,., ويدعو بإعتناق الفكر الإلحادي 
و لكنــ على ما يبدو كما قلتي بأنه غير ملتزمــ وربما مجرد مسلمــ (( لقبــ يطلق)))

انظريـــ للبحــــــــــــار 

للأشجــــــــــــــــــــــار

للسمــــــــــــــــاء و للأرضـــ 

للجبال الرواسخـــ 

للأوديه و للسهولـــ.,.و

لساائر المخلوقــــــــــــات التي تعيشــ و التي تموتــ.,. في بحـــــــــــر الدنيـــــــــا و تتلاطم في أهوالــ هذا العالمــ.,.,

من الذي أوجدهــــــــا!!!

اللهــ سبحانه و تعالىـ .,.
كم عدد الآلهة فالآلهة ربما كثيروان.,.

هو اللهــ الذي لا اله الا هو الحي القيومــ.,,.  فإنه لو كان هناك أكثر من اله لتنازعا و لذهبــ كل اله بما خلق,,.,

ربمــــــــا أجد نفسي الآنـــ في معتركــ و مصارعة الأفكـــــــــار 

.,.,.,

فأسئلتكـــ.,. كثيـــــــــــــــرة وإني متشوقــــــــة للإجابة عليـــــــــــها و سأحاول قدر الإمكـــــــــان أن ألم شتات حروفي.,.

في البدايـــــــــــة أنصحكــِ كما اشتريتــ الكتـــــاب المقدســ.,.

أن تشتري و تتأملي في القرآن الكريمــ(( مجرد دعوة و مقارنة في الفكر و الأفكار))

فإني لنــ أتكلم عن سجايا القرآن الكريمــ حتى لا تكون قرآتك له مجرد حاله نفسية مهيأه من سبق غنذا إنما لتكتشفي أنتي بنفسك

ما هو هذا القرآن الكريمــ؟؟؟

أمـــــــــــا لعمليـــــــــــة السياسة و الحياة الإجتماعية و الدين و الحياة العمليــــة و العلميــــــة 

فإني أنـــــــــا أرى أن لا انفصامــ بينهمــ

فكسف تعيشين حياة اجتماععية بفكر .,. تخرجينــــ منها الى حياة علميةو عملية مجرده من رووح الداافعــ ومن رووح الإنسجامــ 

فإن من جمالــ ما أدعوكــِ له أختاااه الحبيبهــ ......

هو أنــــــــــــه يحقق الإنسجامــ بين الحياة الإجتماعية و الإقتصادية و العملية و العلمية و الثقافية و... الخ .
بتواازنٍ عجيــــــــــــــب و بحلاوة تتذوقينهـــــــــا.,.,.

لنــ أكملــــ .,. 

بلــ اريـــــــــد أن أرى فعلا هل رأيتــُ من شخصكــِ الكريمــ أذن وااعية و قلب مطمئنــ

بوركتــِ يا حبيبهــ و هديتي الى الحقــ ,.’.,

أختكــ

فراشة المنتدى,.,.*


----------



## ساره (13 مارس 2007)

شكرا فراشة المنتدى على كلامك الجميل المريح ، الذي يوافق فكرتي في عدم الفصل بين الدين و مجالات الحياة الاخرى جميعها، وانا ما ان انتهي من قرائتي للانجيل سأبدأ بقراءة القران حتى اكون رتبت افكاري جيدا و بدون تحيز لاي جهة


----------

